# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Развод

## Asteriks

*Сегодня до хрипоты спорили о правах отца и матери на детей при разводе. Законодательство предусматривает равные права родителей на детей при расторжении брака. Но наш коллега утверждал, что права мужчины нарушаются: его изгоняют с жилплощади, ему не отдают на воспитание детей, ему не то, ему не это...
Женская половина утверждала, что никто мужчину не изгоняет с жилплощади, и что он ЛОХ, если прав своих не знает и так ему и надо, раз он такой.
Что Вы думаете по этому поводу? И каково вообще ваше отношение к разводу и разведенным людям?*

----------


## Irina

Права по законодательству у нас равные. Но многие не знают юридических тонкостей, особенно в отношении имущества. Тут без совета опытного юриста или адвоката не обойтись. Что касается детей, то негласно права матери более приоритетны, но это вовсе не является однозначным вердиктом Отказать для прав на воспитание и проживание ребенка с отцом.

----------


## Irina

*После развода люди приходят в себя около 18 месяцев*

Исследователи выяснили, сколько длятся страдания после развода. Оказывается, в среднем люди, пережившие расставание, приходят в себя 17 месяцев и 26 дней.

Именно столько времени требуется на то, чтобы уладить проблемы, связанные с разделом имущества и опекой детей, а также душевно восстановиться.

Самое тяжелое в расставании — это ощущение собственной никчемности. 60% из 400 опрошенных мужчин и женщин признались, что после развода чувствовали себя неудачниками, а 20% сказали, что ощущение потери было настолько сильным, что затмило собой все юридические проблемы, связанные с расторжением брака.

Правда, не всем оказалось достаточно 18 месяцев, чтобы начать новую жизнь. 20% разведенных вообще не верят в то, что когда-нибудь придут в себя.

Несмотря на это, каждый пятый разведенный хоть раз бывал на вечеринках для одиноких людей в надежде завести новые отношения. Правда, 36% считают, что никто не захочет иметь роман с тем, у кого в паспорте стоит штамп о разводе.

Ранее ученые из института Психологии и Социологии в Сан-Франциско выяснили, в каком месте квартиры или дома возникают семейные конфликты. Оказалось, что наиболее частой зоной боевых действий становится ванная комната. Разборки происходят по нескольким причинам. К примеру, когда помещение для обработки лица и тела имеется в единичном экземпляре, а с утра всем домочадцам требуется в одно и тоже время собираться на работу или учебу. Другие популярные поводы к раздорам – это незакрытый тюбик с зубной пастой, использование чужой зубной щетки, поднятая крышка унитаза, разбросанная по всей ванной туалетная бумага, небрежно сложенные на полку полотенца. В основном зачинщиками распрей являются педантичные жены, которые пытаются таким образом приучить членов семьи к порядку и чистоте. Однако слишком напористые особы только еще больше разжигают неудовольствие партнеров.

----------


## Irina

*Размышления о разводе*

Редко кто расстается с радостью - развод, как правило, сопровождается массой негативных эмоций не только со стороны того, кто оказался в положении отвергнутого, но и со стороны того, кто стал его инициатором. Разочарование, горечь, обида, крушение планов и надежд, страх за будущее - вот далеко не полный перечень эмоций, связанных с расставанием. Но увы, подобные эмоции хоть и естественны, однако они - плохие помощники в решении этой проблемы. А потому давайте попробуем трезво посмотреть на вещи и выработать стратегию поведения. Быть может, у вашей семьи еще есть шанс?

Причин для развода, увы, достаточно много, среди них и материальные факторы, и вмешательство родственников, и измены, и сексуальные проблемы, и зависимости - алкоголизм, наркомания, и просто элементарное нежелание идти на компромиссы, и проблемы воспитания детей.

Здесь мы рассмотрим лишь некоторые из часто встречающихся причин разводов, и на их примере постараемся определить факторы, которые следует учитывать, принимая решение, и возможные варианты решения конфликтов.

*Мы - разные*

Иногда случается так, что прожив вместе несколько лет, два человека становятся совершенно чужими. Как правило, это очень распространенное следствие ранних браков: два, в общем-то, невзрослых человека, плохо разбирающихся в самих себе, а уж тем более и в окружающем мире, взрослея, вдруг начинают понимать, что меняются в абсолютно разных направлениях. Жизненный опыт порой приводит людей к диаметрально противоположным мировоззренческим установкам, они оказываются по разные стороны баррикад. Достичь компромисса в семье, где, к примеру, один стал законченным циником, а другой - глубоко верующим человеком, практически невозможно. Стоит ли сохранять видимость семьи там, где уже нет ни понимания, ни тепла, где люди просто не нуждаются друг в друге? Пустота и разочарование - вот спутники таких браков, и чем больше проходит времени, тем эти ощущения глубже. Часто подобные союзы пытаются сохранить ради детей, но в такой стратегии много подводных камней и ловушек. Не стану спорить: дети - безусловно, серьезное основание для сохранения семьи, но давайте посмотрим на вещи трезво. Мать и отец - живые люди, которым нужно тепло и понимание. И они рано или поздно начнут искать его на стороне.

А где в этой ситуации окажутся дети? Скорее всего, на задворках личной жизни родителей. Потому что у последних будет уходить масса времени и сил на поддержание иллюзии семьи и одновременное устройство личной жизни на стороне: надо прятаться, скрывать, лгать детям, ломать жизни тем, кто оказался в любовниках и любовницах, и спутниками этого бывают, как правило, вина и напряженность...

Безрадостная картина, правда? А дети ведь не так глупы, как взрослым иной раз хотелось бы думать, эти маленькие существа чувствуют и понимают куда больше, чем кажется. И весь холод родительских отношений, отчуждение, царящее в доме, ляжет на их неокрепшую психику. Что они возьмут с собой в будущее, какие стереотипы и программы? Вырастая в подобных семьях, дети потом, как правило, живут либо по тому же сценарию, либо вообще испытывают отвращение к самой идее брака. Нередко они становятся жестокими и циничными по отношению к противоположному полу.

Но бывает и хуже. Если мать и отец задавили в себе личные порывы и поставили детей на ноги, движимые только лишь чувством долга, то вина за неудавшуюся личную жизнь родителей ложится на детей.И возлагают эту вину на них именно родители, только неосознанно. Ведь наше подсознание, природу нельзя обмануть - она требует ласки и понимания. И ребенок вырастает с подспудным чувством того, что именно из-за его присутствия мать или отец не получили в этой жизни хоть какой-то порции тепла и нежности. Такие «виноватые» дети, повзрослев, становятся партнерами людей, которые их постоянно унижают, они оказываются в ситуации наказанных, даже не понимая, за что.

Для того чтобы вырасти полноценными и счастливыми людьми, им нужен хоть какой-то пример нормальных отношений мужчины и женщины. И в случае, когда мать и отец действительно оказались по разные стороны баррикад, лучше и честнее преподать детям урок хороших отношений между матерью и отчимом, между отцом и мачехой, чем не преподать никакого.

*Любовная лодка разбилась о быт*

Часто причиной разводов становятся усталость от быта и бесконечные придирки друг к другу на этой почве. Свежесть чувств часто утрачивается, потому что возникает ощущение: тащишь на себе тяжелый воз, словно ломовая лошадь, а что получаешь взамен? Толику ласки ночью в постели вперемешку с обсуждением, дадут ли завтра тебе зарплату, а если не дадут, то на что чинить машину? Прежде свободное от всяких обязательств и ограничений чувство вдруг оказывается загнанным в угол обстоятельств, оно становится чем-то вроде постоянно ломающегося механизма - его нужно обслуживать: работать в поте лица на работе, а после нее - работать по дому, заботиться о детях, стирать, готовить, чинить, мыть, преодолевать болезни друг друга и детей...

Да, быт, как говорится, заедает. Но не знать о нем на пороге вашего супружества вы не могли. И если вы запутались в этом лабиринте, попробуем поискать пути выхода. Быт нельзя упразднить, и избавиться от бытовых проблем в принципе невозможно. Остается один выход - оптимально распределить силы, рационализировать и организовать. Лучше делать это по принципу «у кого что лучше получается». Кто и когда помоет пол или приготовит еду - не столь важно. Не существует чисто женских и чисто мужских функций, существует рациональное распределение обязанностей. И оно может быть разным в зависимости от потребностей каждого дня, от состояния здоровья каждого и от уровня занятости в каждый конкретный период. Если мужчина пришел с работы пораньше, а жене еще работать и работать, то почему бы вместо телевизора и дивана не встать к плите? Можно ведь обойтись без кулинарных изысков, зато семья будет накормлена, и у супругов еще останется время для совместного отдыха. С другой стороны, именно женщина и только она может заложить фундамент комфорта и уюта в доме, дело же мужчины - поддерживать это. На этом уровне не проходят отговорки «хочу - не хочу». Главное - договориться друг с другом, кто, что и когда должен сделать. Не стоит ничего требовать в жесткой форме, все предложения, касающиеся распределения обязанностей по дому, лучше выстраивать по принципу «пожалуйста, сделай это, а я сделаю то». И так - практически каждый день.К сожалению, многим в наше время не хватает понимания того уровня ответственности, какой накладывает быт, многие порой отмахиваются от него, как от чего-то побочного и недостаточно серьезного, ставя на первое место чувства, самореализацию, карьеру, собственные интересы.

Но дом - это место, где каждый должен иметь возможность отдыха, расслабления, иначе зачем он нужен? Нормальный режим сна, отдыха и еды - основа для нормальной работы, внутренней гармонии, любви друг к другу и хорошего самочувствия.

Если ситуация зашла в тупик, сядьте и спокойно просчитайте, сколько у кого уходит времени на работу, на бытовые дела, сколько кому требуется на сон и отдых. Без дисциплины здесь не обойтись, и даже если один из вас явно вкладывает в обустройство быта больше сил, это еще не значит, что его не касается принцип дисциплины. Ведь важно не то, сколько сил вы тратите, а насколько эффективно вы тратите их. Часто оказывается, что успеть можно куда больше, чем кажется, просто стоит как следует договориться и подстраховать друг друга.

Когда речь идет о деньгах, не стоит скатываться до распространенных штампов. Если у жены лучше получается зарабатывать деньги - в этом нет ничего страшного. Особенно если при этом у мужа неплохо получается уборка и стирка. Век ролей и штампов давно прошел. Часто люди не в силах оторваться от мировоззрения родителей, от заложенных ими программ и от распространенных социальных установок. Если мама когда-то внушила дочери, что мужа надо сразу «ставить его на место», уметь требовать заработка, а не то он сядет на шею, повзрослевшая дочь порой не может скинуть с себя это наваждение даже тогда, когда в семье достаток, дети сыты и одеты, но вот одна незадача: она - руководитель подразделения в крупной организации, а он - все еще скромный научный работник. И женщина начинает едва ли не стыдиться такого положения вещей, пытается требовать от супруга золотых гор и немедленных карьерных взлетов, хотя если хорошо подумать - все счастливы. И семейная жизнь продолжается не день и не два, кто знает, как и когда муж с женой поменяются ролями? Вовремя понять, где чье место на данном этапе жизни - настоящее искусство.

Иной раз мать, вырастившая дочь одна, внушает ей, что рассчитывать лучше только на себя. Рождается еще одна крайность: женщина, забыв о том, что прежде всего она - жена и мать, бросается на амбразуру карьерного роста с целью не только реализовать себя, но и просто потому, что боится надеяться и рассчитывать на мужа. Тем самым ставя его в очень сомнительное положение: а какому мужчине будет приятно, что его и в грош не ставят как добытчика и профессионала? При этом нередко в доме неуютно, потому что женщина не может объять необъятное - и заработать, и создать нормальный комфорт в доме, и уделить достаточно внимания детям.

*
Задайте себе вопрос: а как хорошо именно вам, вашей отдельно взятой семейной паре? И постарайтесь отвечать на него не с позиции «как надо» и «как принято», а с позиции «как удобней именно вам двоим».
*
В случаях конфликтов на бытовой почве я часто советую супругам составить так называемые «списки ожиданий» - каждый по отдельности пишет то, что он ожидает от партнера в браке. Речь идет именно о каждодневных бытовых заботах и проявлениях ваших чувств, ведь наша жизнь состоит из мелочей. А дальше эти списки сравниваются, и каждым из партнеров оценивается степень реалистичности этих ожиданий применительно к конкретной ситуации - финансовой, психологической, ситуации с количеством свободного времени. Как правило, уже на этом этапе оба понимают, где их требования оправданы, а где - явно завышены или не соответствуют ситуации. Бывает и так, что кто-то просто не умеет требовать в разумной форме, и, давя обиды, делает все самостоятельно, берет все на себя. Итог такой политики один - накопившиеся обиды все равно выливаются на партнера, причем, как правило, уже в весьма тяжелой форме. В доме, где у каждого хватает уважения и к другим, и к себе самому, бытовые проблемы решаются проще.И главное, всегда задавайте себе вопрос: а зачем и почему вам нужно, чтобы ваш партнер делал именно это и в таком количестве? А может быть, вы сами делаете то, что от вас никто не требует? Ведь бывает и так, что мы делаем и требуем что-то лишь потому, что это «принято», «нужно» и в чьих-то глазах является синонимом счастливой семейной жизни. А что нужно вам самим?Сексуальная несовместимость

На самом деле несовместимых в этом смысле людей практически нет. Вся наша беда в безграмотности и отсутствии сексуальной культуры. Культура эта, прежде всего, состоит в умении общаться на подобные темы. И даже если вы выросли в семье, где разговоры на темы секса были под запретом, далеко не все потеряно. Муж и жена - самые близкие друг другу люди во всех смыслах. Поэтому даже если у вас нет опыта разговоров об этом, наберитесь смелости и скажите все как есть: «да, я не умею толком об этом говорить, но меня не все устраивает в наших сексуальных отношениях, и я хочу разобраться, помоги мне пожалуйста». Постепенно вы научитесь не только говорить, но и действовать. Может случиться и так, что ваша половина не менее стеснительна в этих вопросах. Но мы давно живем в цивилизованном мире, где существуют такие профессии, как психолог и сексолог. И нет ничего страшного в обращении к этим специалистам. Как практикующий психолог могу сказать, что всех нас специально учили корректному общению на подобные темы, а это значит, что дальше тех границ, которые вы сами обозначите, психолог не пойдет. Более того, любой грамотный психолог или сексолог сам наметит стратегию разговора, основываясь на вашей же степени открытости и готовности, и постепенно, шаг за шагом выведет вас на осмысление и словесное оформление вашей проблемы. И, естественно, предложит пути выхода из кризиса. Есть и другие способы. Сейчас издана масса книг по сексуальному ликбезу, особенно интересны в этом перечне книги о даосских техниках любви. Причем речь там не столько о технике, сколько о правильном психологическом подходе к сексу. Эта проблема решаема, и если камнем преткновения в вашем браке стало именно она, не спешите прятаться от нее, а тем более - бежать в другие отношения.Хочется предостеречь от одного: никогда не играйте, не подыгрывайте своим партнерам в постели. Если вам плохо, наберитесь мужества и хоть как-то скажите об этом. Если много лет вы, боясь обидеть партнера, лгали, чувствуя при этом жестокую неудовлетворенность - обоим это может выйти боком. Ведь сексуальный контакт - высшая форма доверия друг другу, и любая неискренность все равно чувствуется вашим партнером, даже если и не осознается. А это - путь к отчуждению и взаимному охлаждению.

----------


## Irina

*Измена*

У измены много причин - это и усталость от бытовых проблем, и банальная скука, и отсутствие требуемого уровня понимания, и сексуальная неудовлетворенность. Если это просто мимолетный и разовый опыт, то не спешите ломать и крушить все вокруг. Да, положительных эмоций это точно не добавляет. Справиться с первым шоком - задача не из легких, однако, сначала решите ее, а уж потом думайте, какую тактику выбрать в отношении семьи. Для того, чтобы преодолеть первый шок, есть масса способов: если есть адекватный собеседник, доверьтесь, дайте волю словам, слезам, крикам. Если не хотите «выносить сор из избы», есть и такой способ: найдите время, когда вы абсолютно одни, поставьте перед собой свечу и выговорите вслух на пламя все то, что вы сказали бы обидчику, все, что вы думаете, не стесняясь в словах и выражениях. Это сбросит эмоциональный накал и позволит вам рассуждать более трезво.А следуя логике мы получим вот что: от добра добра не ищут, как говорится. Человек не пойдет на сторону без причин. Как правило, в связях на стороне ищут то, чего не хватает дома. И вычислить то, что заставило партнера искать утешения в чужих объятиях - ваша первейшая задача. Если вы не будете врать сами себе, вы легко найдете то, что в вашем браке не заладилось. Главное, не твердите сами себе, что у вас «было все хорошо». Сам факт измены это опровергает.

Как только найдете - подумайте о том, что вы можете изменить. Возможно, облегчить партнеру бытовые задачи, а возможно, вы сами взяли на себя слишком много и распустили человека. И в таком случае стоит постепенно, по-умному переложить часть ответственности на него. А может быть, вы с годами стали забывать, что в брак вас привело искреннее чувство и огромное желание быть вместе во всех смыслах - быть может, стоит стереть пыль с прежней страсти? Никто кроме вас не сделает этого, и если вы поступите мудро и дальновидно, кто знает, какая благодарность ждет вас потом. Хотя, впрочем, приходилось наблюдать случаи, когда измена мужа вскрывала тот факт, что женщина вышла за него замуж не любя, а просто потому что было «пора» - у каждого брака есть свои особенности и история. И выяснение причин происходящего может помочь сохранить семью или окончательно понять ее нежизнеспособность.

Много сложнее ситуация, когда на стороне сложилась устойчивая и прочная связь. Случалось ли вам в жизни наблюдать, как годами кто-то живет на два дома, сохраняя видимость своего присутствия в семье, фактически же живя у любовницы? Чаще такое, к сожалению, происходит с мужчинами. И это уже не тот случай, когда стоит терпеливо что-либо принять, пытаясь разобраться в ситуации.Нельзя превращать себя в соломенную вдову, формальную персону и мать его детей. У терпения, понимания и попыток исправить положение есть срок давности. Если вы чувствуете, что двусмысленная ситуация начинает принимать характер устойчивой и стабильной, впору всерьез подумать о том, в какой роли можете оказаться вы и дети. Если эта роль вам кажется незавидной, умейте выйти из нее.

От такой ситуации не выиграет никто: дети будут видеть несчастную мать, начнут испытывать негативные эмоции по отношению к отцу, раскол и взаимное раздражение в семье будут расти в геометрической прогрессии. Если надежда на возврат слишком сильна, то стоит хотя бы временно пожить отдельно, избавив детей от зрелища отца, «иногда бывающего дома». Позиция мужчин в таких ситуациях часто бывает псевдовеликодушной. Часто слышишь о том, что чувство долга и любовь к детям не позволяют им бросить семью. На самом деле этими словами прикрывается самая банальная неуверенность: а если ничего не сладится с любовницей, будет ли у меня «запасной аэродром»? Часто мужчины не стремятся сделать выбор просто потому, что есть налаженный быт, который не хочется бросать. И здесь надо уметь поставить заблудившегося супруга на место. Многим нашим женщинам не хватает для этого элементарного самоуважения. Но если даже вы не в состоянии выработать его быстро, подумайте о детях: они понесут ваш стереотип отношений в свою взрослую жизнь. И тогда не надейтесь, что ваша дочь найдет себе верного мужа, а ваш сын будет уважать женщин, включая и вас.

Случается и так, что кто-то из супругов сам подает на развод, сделав выбор в пользу другого человека. В такой ситуации, когда вы не в состоянии повлиять на свободную волю другого человека, и понимаете, что у вашей половины это всерьез, стоит уметь договариваться. Прежде всего - о детях.Супруги разводятся друг с другом, но не с детьми. И взаимные обиды мужа и жены ни коим образом не должны влиять на общение с детьми. Они - не предмет манипуляции или наказания. Не стоит мстить неверному мужу, отказывая ему в общении с ними, равно как и угрожать ушедшей к другому матери судебными исками с целью отобрать детей.

Даже если развод неизбежен, стоит приложить все усилия, чтобы остаться в ровных и корректных отношениях друг с другом, и при общении с детьми никогда не высказываться негативно и матери или отце, что бы вы сами о них не думали.

*Вмешательство родственников*

Как часто сталкиваешься тем, что родители одного из супругов не одобряют выбор своего сына или дочери! И тут приходится быть категоричным: ваш муж или жена должны нравиться только вам, и совершенно не обязаны нравиться вашим родным. У ваших родителей может быть масса причин, которые, собственно, могут и не иметь прямого отношения к вашему избраннику - это и неосознанная ревность, и отсутствие собственной полноценной личной жизни, которое не позволяет в достаточной мере порадоваться за вас, и страх, что вы, поддавшись очарованию любви, позволите сесть себе на шею и будете просто использованы, и многое другое. Когда кто-то из вас разрывается между родными и супругом, пытаясь помирить всех и вся, это, увы, заканчивается плачевно.Сценарий примерно таков: допустим, муж постоянно подвергается нападкам, жена пытается, с одной стороны, доказать родственникам, что ее выбор не так уж и плох, с другой - доказать мужу, что не так уж плохи ее родственники. В результате у мужа возникает стойкое ощущение предательства - нападки-то все равно продолжаются, а жена так и не сказала веского слова в его защиту!

И тут впору всерьез задуматься о разумном выборе. Никто не призывает вас начисто рвать отношения с родителями, однако, стоит установить четкие границы. Вы сами сделали свой выбор, это - ваша и только ваша жизнь. Прожить ее за вас не смогут никакие родители и родственники, и стоит куда больше думать о чувствах вашего мужа или жены, чем о чувствах ваших родителей. Ведь именно вам жить с этим человеком, и не в ваших интересах вызывать у него ощущение незащищенности или предательства. Вы можете сказать родителям, что вы не хотите больше обсуждать с ними ваш выбор, и даже если вы седели ошибку, то сами и будете с ней впоследствии разбираться. Не стоит и жаловаться родственникам на своего избранника, даже если вам всерьез плохо от его поступка. Найдите менее заинтересованное лицо для откровений. Ведь может случиться так, что вы довольно быстро расстанетесь с этой обидой и помиритесь, а вот у родителей чувство обиды за вас может сохраниться надолго. И в самый неподходящий момент оно вылезет наружу.

Если вы живете под одной крышей с родителями и ситуация накалилась до предела, постарайтесь решить жилищный вопрос. Неразрешимых ситуаций нет. Лучше вы оба будете больше работать, чтобы оплатить аренду квартиры и какое-то время поживете в менее комфортных условиях, но впоследствии никто никого не будет упрекать в развале вашего союза. Часто уехать от родителей мешает обычный бытовой комфорт - они могут посидеть с детьми, помочь по хозяйству. Но стоят ли эти удобства того психологического комфорта, который необходим для выживания вашего брака? В случае, когда именно родственники повлияли на ваши отношения, и речь зашла о разводе, радикальное лекарство только одно - разъехаться с ними и максимально сократить общение. Со временем, когда вы восстановите порядок в отношениях с супругом, постепенно наладятся отношения и с родителями, однако, всегда помните о границах. Вы, конечно, должны помогать вашим родителям, но всегда ли стоит привлекать к этому и вашу половину?

*Зависимости
*
Кроме весьма распространенного недуга алкоголизма в нашей стране появились теперь и другие похожие - наркомания и игровая зависимость. По сути они мало отличаются, просто оба последних гораздо более финансово разорительны. Когда речь заходит о разводе, ситуация, как правило, выглядит безнадежной. Но на консультациях я нередко сталкивался вот с чем: многие люди даже не задаются причинами, по которым пьют или играют их мужья/жены. А меж тем далеко не всегда это «дурь». Часто причиной пьянства становятся и профессиональная нереализованность, и напряженная атмосфера дома, от которой человек буквально «загораживается» бутылкой, и непосильный груз забот, и перенесенные ранее душевные травмы. Отправить человека в больницу, где его почистят физически, но не душевно - только половина решения проблемы.Если человек закодировался или прошел детоксикацию, но в душе у него всё та же боль, а дома - все та же напряженная атмосфера, то подобных усилий хватит ненадолго. Если у человека есть желание избавиться от этого недуга, недостаточно найти метод лечения, надо найти причину заболевания - тогда лечение будет успешным.

Если причина не лежит на поверхности, и вы никак не можете понять, что за пустоту в душе пытается заполнить ваш близкий человек, то стоит обратиться за этим к специалисту. Наверняка совместными усилиями вы сможете найти болевую точку. А после этого придется потратить некоторое количество сил на то, чтобы помочь мужу/жене встать на ноги. К примеру, если причиной была профессиональная нереализованность (что часто случается с мужчинами), то, возможно, ему придется одновременно работать и учиться, осваивать что-то новое, и если вы не подставите ему плечо в виде финансовой и моральной поддержки, то он опять скатится вниз. Если ситуация развивается именно так, потерпите, ведь ваша семья сродни связке альпинистов: если кто-то падает, другой должен держаться изо всех сил. И тогда если вдруг упадете вы - заболеете, потеряете работу, он тоже будет стоять на смерть.

Хуже, когда человек не хочет ничего делать для выздоровления. Некоторые, правда, делают вид, что хотят, однако, когда им предлагают какие-то варианты выхода из кризиса, они отказываются под разными предлогами, а некоторые и вовсе открыто заявляют, что делать ничего не будут и с ними все в порядке. Нередко женщины жалеют своих мужей, нередко считают, что «лучше такой отец, чем никакого». Но практика показывает, что жалость к человеку, не желающему прикладывать никаких усилий для нормализации своей жизни, только развращает его, делает еще более безвольным и слабым. И видя такого отца, дети вряд ли получат адекватный урок истинно мужского поведения и отношения к жизни.Но и в таком случае есть одно лекарство - шоковая терапия. Когда распустившийся до безобразия муж вдруг обнаруживает, что жена подала на развод, разделила имущество, или просто нашла возможность отселить его из семьи, и оказалось, что больше никто не отвечает за его жизнь, кроме него самого, приходит пора задуматься. Из этой ситуации у него всего два выхода - либо окончательно опуститься и рано или поздно умереть в нищете и одиночестве, либо выжить и вытащить себя из болота.

Если человек выбирает наклонную плоскость, это означает, что он в любом случае был бы обузой и источником горя и разочарования в своей семье, если же поднимается с колен, значит, впредь он будет ценить и уважать себя самого, свою семью, детей, и уже вряд ли позволит себе опуститься.

В заключение хочется сказать вот что: есть брак и есть Брак. Есть развод и есть Развод. Только ваше сердце может подсказать вам, вопрос какого масштаба на кону и что поставлено на карту. И если оно говорит «нет» разводу, значит, надо пытаться сохранить семью несмотря ни на какие чужие доводы.

----------


## Irina

*15 причин, разрушающих брак россиян
*
Российским ученым удалось выяснить, сколько семейных пар несчастливы в браке и почему, а также главные причины, ведущие к разводу.

В ходе исследования были опрошены около 7000 семейных пар
Каждый пятый опрошенный признался, что хотел бы улучшить свои отношения с партнером. А каждый четвертый думает, что пришла пора расставаться.

*Вот 15 основных причин, которые разрушают брак россиян :*

1. Невнимательность к партнеру.
2. Отсутствие романтики.
3. Потеря доверия к партнеру.
4. Неудовлетворение сексуальных желаний.
5. Отсутствие страсти.
6. Непонимание.
7. Отсутствие уважения.
8. Нежелание выслушать партнера.
9. Проблемы в быту (банально: жена не хочет мыть посуду, муж не выкидывает мусор и т. п.).
10. Финансовая сторона (супруг недостаточно зарабатывает, чтобы содержать семью).
11. Физическое состояние партнера, нежелание заниматься спортом и собственной внешностью. (Часто супруги упоминали о том, что несколько лет назад их вторые половины выглядели намного привлекательнее и следили за собой, нежели сейчас).
12. Отсутствие общих планов, интересов.
13. Нежелание принять друзей, коллег своего партнера. Ссоры, ревность.
14. Неуважение к родителям (мужчины не любят своих тещ, а женщины свекровей).
15. Измена партнера.

В ходе опроса также было установлено, что семнадцать процентов супружеских пар вообще не хотели бы никаких отношений в будущем. А десять процентов опрошенных с уверенностью заявили, что уже сейчас готовы подать заявление на развод.

P.S. Несколько удивляет отсутствие в этом списке такой причины, как пьянство.

----------


## Оксана83

Развод - дело не одного дня. И решение принимается не сразу. Все мы хотим наладить отношения, но когда натыкаемся на стену непонимания, то развод неизбежен. В момем случае все именно так и произошло. Я пыталась сохранить семью, терпела унижения, побои, но потом поняла, я живу? Нет, я существую. Зачем сохранять такую семью? Ради ребенка? А он вырастит и что мне скажет? "Я что тебя заставлял с ним жить? Нечего меня упрекать в своих неудачах" И с чем я останусь - и в глазах ребенка "неудачница" и по жизни. И кому я потом нужна буду. А если я сама добьюсь в жизни упеха, то и ребенок меня будет уважать. Нужно думать и о себе. А отец. Крит, мой ребенок, останется со мной. А как дело коснулось алиментов - платить не буду, вот и отцовская любовь. А вы говорите, что отца не нужно лишать ребенка. Да они и сами этого не хотят. Дети им нужны - пока они любят их мать, а как разлюбят, то и ребенок не нужен. Вот вам и отцовская любовь. И я не просто это говорю, птому что у меня в жизни не сложилось, а это научный факт. Так что не стоит строить себе иллюзий - жизнь сурова, нужно ее приспосабливать под себя.

----------


## Carlen

> Вот вам и отцовская любовь. И я не просто это говорю, птому что у меня в жизни не сложилось, а это научный факт. Так что не стоит строить себе иллюзий - жизнь сурова, нужно ее приспосабливать под себя.


Есть множество примеров, когда отцы воспитывали детей, причем при живых матерях и не только. И, кстати, дети в таких "укороченных" семьях ничем не хуже, чем воспитанные одной матерью. А если твой не хочет платить алиментов, то это скорее всего означает, что он не хочет платить ТЕБЕ. Потому что жизнь действительна сурова, только у каждого свое понятие под словами о том, что надо приспособить (или как сейчас принято говорить - прогнуть) ее под себя.

----------


## atletas

Только-что от меня ушла жена забрав у меня моего 10-месячного сынишку, которого я безумно люблю. Три недели назад она подала на развод элементы и собственное содержание. Ее мотивы мне известно, все банально (измена). Изменила мне моя благоверная с инструктором по вождению которому около 50 (в итоге получив права).Изменила -воспитывая 7-месячного сынулю, в то время когда я вкалывал на двух работах, что бы платить кредиты, за съемную квартиру, за общагу в которой мы были прописаны и для достойной жизни ее, нашего сына и ее дочери от первого брака (на которую жена не получает элементов).Я хотел сохранить семью при условии ее признания и раскаяния, все это произошло накануне кредитования на постройку 3 комнатной квартиры, от которой мне пришлось отказаться.Тяжело и больно ведь это произошло второй раз в моей жизни, первая супруга на сесии в другом городе нагуляла ребенка , тогда я тоже хотел сохранить семью и воспитывать чужого ребенка, но ее увлечение мужчиной который старше ее на 15 лет было гораздо сильнее. Я анализировал собственные ошибки, копался "в себе" был несколько раз у психолога. Результат нулевой и она ушла не взглянув мне в глаза (видно ей трудно это делать), Она отняла у меня самого дорогого в мире мне человечка- моего сынулю, который вчера сделал первые шаги.В конце мая развод-есть ли у меня хоть малейший шанс оставить сына на воспитание? У меня хорошее финансовое положение (в случае могу нанять няню), может помочь моя мама. Откликнитесь кто может помочь дельным советом, вы не представляете как мне тяжело.....

----------


## Sanych

Тут нужна консультация грамотного спеца по этим вопросам.

----------


## vova230

Да, только с адвокатом надо говорить, но шансы у нас очень малы. Чаще всего дети остаются с матерью. Хотя шансы есть, если отец ведет нормальный образ жизни, не пьющий, а жену обвинить в аморальном поведении, то может и получится что-то. Тем более жена требует содержания и для себя, т.е. она не имеет средств чтобы прожить даже самой, не говоря про сына.

----------


## Carlen

Обвинить жену в аморальном поведении еще не значит это доказать. Вот если бы она пила запоями, или по притонам шлялась... Шансов почти нет, но бороться все равно стоит.

----------


## гость

да всё равно что он скажет.я знаю что я сделал всё. а если этой суке скучно я устрою ей класный финал.и дам подохнуть в одиночку.

----------


## гость

ДРУЖИЩЕ ты неодин уменя точно такая ситуация и незнаю что делать

----------

